# More Promos Needed



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Agreed, they need to be doing about 2-4 promos per week imo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think when they get feuds going more. Right now, outside of Cody/Jericho (got one tonight) and Mox/Omega, there is nothing to say.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> These guys need more opportunity to really get their personalities across. We've had four hours of TV and Jericho is the only guy who's really spoken.


I think they're going with the idea that the crowd has to want to see them to speak first. Get them over some first, get the crowd seeing what they are about. Then they will be interested in what they have to say.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Agreed. They'll understand this when their viewership drops after the wrestling-heavy episodes they've delivered.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The problem is apart from Jericho, Moxley and MJF, most of these dudes in the roster are guys thay can't talk and have no charisma, a bunch of indy small dudes who appareantly according to Khan and Cody, will get big at base of in ring work.

Which is completely false, it will anly draw the same hardcores. AEW needs to figure soon that one part of their show is gold, but the other one is unnecesary indy shit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wait. People complain when there’s talking segments all
The time and now you want a bunch of them? This’ll get confusing for them to please everyone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think they need to do more vignettes. 1 in ring promo per show is fine, but I feel like with a lot of these guys, unless you’ve followed their careers you’re not sure what they’re all about and why they do what they do or why they look the way they look.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're doing fine, honestly. No need for constant in ring promos. Do it for big deals and short clips or interviews for the rest.

Like we saw with Mox, Omega, and PAC tonight, you don't need to talk to build an angle.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Great show again tonight overall, and they're doing a great job of telling stories in the ring, but one criticism is we definitely need more promos, even if they're short and sweet.
> 
> These guys need more opportunity to really get their personalities across. We've had four hours of TV and Jericho is the only guy who's really spoken.


 this there was clearly a place for 2 others promos


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jedah said:


> They're doing fine, honestly. No need for constant in ring promos. Do it for big deals and short clips or interviews for the rest.
> 
> Like we saw with Mox, Omega, and PAC tonight, you don't need to talk to build an angle.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I remember there was one episode of WCW when Buff Bagwell cut a promo on his way to the ring and during the match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with what some said,They will have more promos once more feuds start and more characters are progressing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah when you think about it what is there really for anyone aside from Jericho to say? Most of the talking was done with action tonight and that's fine. Not everyone needs to run their mouths for 20 minutes.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Mox needs to talk more but they are killing it with in-ring storytelling so promos haven't been needed.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Agreed. They'll understand this when their viewership drops after the wrestling-heavy episodes they've delivered.


You'll see we have the same ratings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sure that will come with time. But Jericho's promo was enough this week, and and it REALLY did it's job with showcasing his team. 

You also had the opener video package in which both teams gave their introductions. and you had Pac talking on commentary, and the post match interaction to help elevate that angle.

So even tho you got one promo tonight, they still did their job effectively with all angles. Sometimes actions speak louder than words.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If I wanna see a bunch of people talk then I’ll watch a debate. 1 promo is fine, maybe 2. 3 becomes overkill. 

Use platforms like YouTube to do that stuff.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

They need to get Scott Steiner as a promo coach for some of these new guys


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wait. People complain when there’s talking segments all
> The time and now you want a bunch of them? This’ll get confusing for them to please everyone


No, people complain when there's a 30-minute promo opening RAW with some bunch of geeks who can't talk for shit or some authority figure. 

When there's someone good who can talk - people want to see more of that. Nothing contradictory about this, I think AEW understands that.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm sure promos are coming down the line, There's been promos before so let's just wait it out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I think they are more telling stories through ring work. I would not be against a few more promos as long as we don't get 30 minute monolouges like on Raw. Short interviews can tell the story just as well. I also like the idea of vignettes or even short interviews to put people over. Like Havoc's short promo before his match for example. However I am glad they are being different then WWE


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I mean technically they had a few promos tonight, just not all of them were the live mic in-ring version. 

• Young Bucks vs Private Party video package
• Jimmy Havoc pre-taped promo
• Jericho live, in-ring

I think all three helped developed characters and/or developed stories. It’s a good way to keep promos fresh and the pre-taped promos typically are short and to the point.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

2 maybe 3 promos max, 1 in the first hr the other in the second half. Don't need 30-40mins of promos every week, Jericho was gold tonight tho'


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

You had a Jericho promo (two if you count the one to end the show), you had Pac on commentary, and you had Jimmy Havoc's promo during his entrance. I'm sure they'll start adding more once more feuds start and the audience get accustomed to the roster.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I don’t think fans are tuning in for promos.

We thought Moxley was getting a mic last week and what we got was way better. 

When you talk too much you run out of things to say. But actions, well you know the phrase. They speak louder than words.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

AEW is letting the ones that know how to talk talk. You don't expose your roster weakness like WWE does with the likes of Ricochet etc. Jericho, Cody, MJF and Mox are the ones doing it for a reason.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You will get more promos when there is more reason to speak.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

They did plenty of building and story telling tonight despite just 1 in ring promo. That's what i found most impressive.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Matches are inherently stories. It shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW are not trying to be WWE or WCW. When will people realise that


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Someone said it earlier in the thread but it’s vignettes needed rather than promo’s, and use them in setting up matches weeks down the line like NXT are doing. I know little of the talent on both rosters bar names and reputations on here etc, but NXT do a great job of showing who a guy is and why they want to fight such and such. I appreciate AEW do a lot through YouTube and social media, but I don’t have the time to watch that. I just want to know why I should care, I want to care.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe more vignettes would be a good idea but not too much. I think they already had 2 people cut a promo on that episode. And since they are selling more of the wrestling part, I think having less mic time would be OK for me. I don't need a talk show, I need a wrestling show. There's a place for cutting promos but I think it's a good idea that they only need a few people to actually talk for now.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

I agree , it kind of felt lifeless


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree slightly, but at the same time it's like others said, once we get going more, and have more stories, etc, we'll get more promos. 

No reason to make someone do a promo just because, you know? I'm sure next week either Omega or Mox will get a promo, maybe both? But at least one will I'm sure, and if not they still will build it up like they did tonight through their actions.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to see some backstage stuff, but I quite like what they're doing so far. Feels more like a wrestling show and less like a soap opera.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

you wanna be careful. it takes a balance and i think keeping the promos to a smaller amount is for the best right now. let the stories be told in the ring.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

They should've had the Mox twitter video on the show.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Great show again tonight overall, and they're doing a great job of telling stories in the ring, but one criticism is we definitely need more promos, even if they're short and sweet.
> 
> These guys need more opportunity to really get their personalities across. We've had four hours of TV and Jericho is the only guy who's really spoken.


There has been just enough talking to get me fully engaged. Any time the second best mic worker of all time cuts a promo about the new greatest faction in pro wrestling today, I’m a happy camper.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Great show again tonight overall, and they're doing a great job of telling stories in the ring, but one criticism is we definitely need more promos, even if they're short and sweet.
> 
> These guys need more opportunity to really get their personalities across. We've had four hours of TV and Jericho is the only guy who's really spoken.


Yes promos will bring in casuals. That's a fact.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

They DID show vignettes of sorts for these characters during their "Road To Double Or Nothing" and "Road To All Out" previews that were released on Youtube, but we need to see more of that type of stuff on the show as well


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I also want more promos but atm it wouldn't make much sense they just have 2 weeks there they first needs to start establishing all the rivalries and after that sell the feuds with promos.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I thought the show was just fine tbh. Awesome Jericho promo and I never once got tired of the matches. I think they should leave the over-reliance on long winded boring ass promos to WWE. Why do what your competitor does? The WWE style fans have WWE already, AEW doing the same thing is just a silly idea and will lead to the same apathy WWE gets.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm sure that will come with time. But Jericho's promo was enough this week, and and it REALLY did it's job with showcasing his team.
> 
> You also had the opener video package in which both teams gave their introductions. and you had Pac talking on commentary, and the post match interaction to help elevate that angle.
> 
> So even tho you got one promo tonight, they still did their job effectively with all angles. Sometimes actions speak louder than words.


I came here to say just that.

You don't need promos, they're finding a good balance between in-ring storytelling and other means of doing the same, being promos, video packages, small skits like the one with the Best Friends, inviting wrestlers to the commentary booth, etc, etc.

People need to forget the WWE way of presenting a show, characters can get over without their formula.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Give Y2J a mic every week the guy is pure GOLD!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

kingfrass44 said:


> You'll see we have the same ratings.


What was that?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Nope. They probably could've used maybe 1 or 2 backstage promos, especially for Moxley. You can't NOT have him talk shit, because he's one of the best at it. As far in ring promos, Jericho hit that out of the park. IF they are going to do segments like that, they need to have a purpose to get something over. Don't do a segment like that to set up a match in the same night because that shit is played the fuck out and a waste of TV time. Overall I thought the show was paced fine. It's only their 2nd show so storylines need to time to actually develop.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They just need to get their best talkers on the mic on at least a semi regular basis. I don't want 4 or 5 long, drawn out promos a show, but Moxley having been on two shows and not said a word, for example, is criminal. He will captivate audiences.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Between wrestling fans who only want promos and wrestling fans who would be fine if there were never promos, it must be hard to book a wrestling show that will appeal to the most people.

I can't help but feel like one promo to four 20 minute matches is probably not the best balance.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They're doing fine, honestly. No need for constant in ring promos. Do it for big deals and short clips or interviews for the rest.
> 
> Like we saw with Mox, Omega, and PAC tonight, you don't need to talk to build an angle.




PAC literally spent the entire match on commentary talking. If he had not explained why he was pissed via a commentary promo, his random attack after the match would have made zero sense. What a fucking awful example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

No one wants to watch someone stand in the ring and talk every week. 

At some point they’ll run out of things to say. 

Utilize YouTube and social media to its benefit like combat sports do then people will tune in for the action.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Omega and Moxley told a story without talking. 

The Main Event told a story without talking. 

Bucks/PP told a story without talking. 

Enough fucking talking.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I love the promos the more the better for me personally as long as you have the right people doing them and they aren't scripted.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They're going to turn people away if they don't fix this.

There just isn't enough character development. "Stories in matches" just don't cut it on their own.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Agreed. They had two. One from Jerico and one from Moxley but we know those guys we need to hear more from those that haven't shined yet

It doesn't need to be in the ring. Make it backstage or make it a segment. Characters need developing. 

NWA powerr does it right and they are only a 1 hour show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was there one in ring promo today?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Are you happy now?.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, I wanted to see more of the Inner Circle. But I liked the celebration.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m starting to lose interest. Wrestling heavy shows are boring


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Two promos and a video package. Some of you REALLY need to start watching talk shows and stop watching WRESTLING.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Two promos and a video package. Some of you REALLY need to start watching talk shows and stop watching WRESTLING.


Its not real. You have to give people a reason to care about the scripted fights they're watching. Why did Allin vs. Jericho have to be 20 minutes? You could have made it 15 and given 5 of those minutes to a video package for Allin and letting him cut a promo backstage. If Im a new viewer, Im thinking, who the fuck is this painted guy on a skateboard fighting Chris Jericho for a world title?

You talk like this company is 5 years old and the viewers know who everyone is and why they should be invested. This show is just guys doing moves right now.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Two promos and a video package. Some of you REALLY need to start watching talk shows and stop watching WRESTLING.


What with some smarks who appareantly began to watch wrestling two days ago coming off with this kind of ingnorant stupid crap.

People NEVER watched wrestling because of wrestling, or you think Rock, Austin and Hogan are the GOATs because of their fucking in ring work?.

Stop your weird shit, wrestling were always talk shows, with some wrestling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soul Rex said:


> What with some smarks who appareantly began to watch wrestling two days ago coming off with this kind of ingnorant stupid crap.
> 
> People NEVER watched wrestling because of wrestling, or you think Rock, Austin and Hogan are the GOATs because of their fucking in ring work?.
> 
> Stop your weird shit, wrestling were always talk shows, with some wrestling.


If you grew up in the Attitude Era... maybe I could see this bad line of thought... but even then it was an era that is remembered just as much for some awesome matches as it was its soap opera. Please, learn what wrestling actually is.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> What with some smarks who appareantly began to watch wrestling two days ago coming off with this kind of ingnorant stupid crap.
> 
> People NEVER watched wrestling because of wrestling, or you think Rock, Austin and Hogan are the GOATs because of their fucking in ring work?.
> 
> Stop your weird shit, wrestling were always talk shows, with some wrestling.


Someone someone didn't watch Flair 80's reign or the AJPW era. Don't tag me next time if you don't have an idea about what you are talking about.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I can understand the stories pretty easily right now without the talking. *shrugs*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"WWE do too many promos, we want more Wrestling"

"AEW do too much wrestling, we want more promos"

:kobelol

AEW have given us a few promos/promo packages over the past two weeks.

All they need to do is find a better balance.

I said after last weeks show, if they showcase some of their YouTube stuff onto television it would make things ten times better.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Someone someone didn't watch Flair 80's reign or the AJPW era. Don't tag me next time if you don't have an idea about what you are talking about.


Yeah. For PPVs, I want the best high quality in ring stuff you can put on. Ric Flair also was given however long he wanted on TV to cut promos to TALK PEOPLE INTO THE BUILDING. Thats why that phrase exists. You dont, work real hard and do lots of moves to get people onto the building.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Someone someone didn't watch Flair 80's reign or the AJPW era. Don't tag me next time if you don't have an idea about what you are talking about.


Dude are you fucking mention fucking Nature boy, the guy that made a living and A WHOLE LEGACY out of being one of the first great showman/talkers in history of entertainment to validate your ridiculous case about wrestling being about wrestling.

You can't be this dumb.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Dude are you fucking mention fucking Nature boy, the guy that made a living and A WHOLE LEGACY out of being one of the first great showman/talkers in history of entertainment to validate your ridiculous case about wrestling being about wrestling.
> 
> You can't be this dumb.


Someone doesn't know that some territories didn't have TV deals back in the day and the storylines progressed via ring work. Again, you don't know what you are talking about. You are an Attitude Era baby and that it's okay. But don't come here and act like wrestling has always been like that because you are dead wrong.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

llj said:


> I can understand the stories pretty easily right now without the talking. *shrugs*


But the "talking" is part of wresting. The "talking" has, over the years, given as many memorable moments as the matches have.

There are members of the roster who have an incredible ability to engage and connect with the crowd and the fans who are not getting to say a word.

We have a main event faction of wrestlers who haven't opened their mouths once except for Jericho.

We have unknowns on the roster who are wrestlers no one has ever heard of to this point and who are not getting a chance to showcase their characters.

They HAVE to find a better balance. I'm not talking about going one extreme to the other, but tonight for example they could have taken 5-10 minutes off of the horribly long Lucha Bros tag match and used that relatively small amount of time for promos.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. For PPVs, I want the best high quality in ring stuff you can put on. Ric Flair also was given however long he wanted on TV to cut promos to TALK PEOPLE INTO THE BUILDING. Thats why that phrase exists. You dont, work real hard and do lots of moves to get people onto the building.


Dude, we got TWO promos and a long video package. NOT EVERYBODY NEEDS TO TALK because THEN we get cases like RICOCHET that literally killed his momentum because he doesn't have the skills to do it. WRESTLING is all about hiding weakness and show strenghts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was there one live promo today?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. For PPVs, I want the best high quality in ring stuff you can put on. Ric Flair also was given however long he wanted on TV to cut promos to TALK PEOPLE INTO THE BUILDING. Thats why that phrase exists. You dont, work real hard and do lots of moves to get people onto the building.
> ...


Moxley hasn't said a word live on TV in 6 hours. That is not highlighting strengths.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Alright_Mate said:


> "WWE do too many promos, we want more Wrestling"
> 
> "AEW do too much wrestling, we want more promos"
> 
> ...


For me, what opened my eyes was NWA Powerrr. I didn’t know I was missing not just that style, but that balance. Hal the show is promo, half is wrestling roughly. It just worked and it got over their wrestlers more than either WWE or AEW has. 
Mox said paradigm shift s while back... and someone did shift it and it wasn’t AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Promos will come. Absoluitely no point in having promos just because you think you should have promos.You end up saying the same stupid shit.Less is more but more promos will come for sure


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Dude, we got TWO promos and a long video package. NOT EVERYBODY NEEDS TO TALK because THEN we get cases like RICOCHET that literally killed his momentum because he doesn't have the skills to do it. WRESTLING is all about hiding weakness and show strenghts.


The Mox thing doesnt even count as a promo. The Cody video package was great, but why does Cody need one? Because he wasnt booked and the show can't survive without his face? Theres still how long till Full Gear? You could have ran that anytime you wanted.

How bout making a package and giving a promo to the guy fighting for the world title tonight who the causal viewer has no idea of?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> For me, what opened my eyes was NWA Powerrr. I didn’t know I was missing not just that style, but that balance. Hal the show is promo, half is wrestling roughly. It just worked and it got over their wrestlers more than either WWE or AEW has.
> Mox said paradigm shift s while back... and someone did shift it and it wasn’t AEW.




The the concept NWA is doing with promos is entirely different than almost every promotion including AEW. Its very different approach well more of what we used to know. It was very good but i think some of that element will creep into AEW more over time.

NWA is brilliant.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Moxley hasn't said a word live on TV in 6 hours. That is not highlighting strengths.


He literally had a promo package tonight.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > Moxley hasn't said a word live on TV in 6 hours. That is not highlighting strengths.
> ...


A brief promo package, yeah. Not a live mic.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> A brief promo package, yeah. Not a live mic.


So it was a promo?.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > A brief promo package, yeah. Not a live mic.
> ...


Yes, one brief, recorded promo. It's not enough.

I'm repeating myself but we don't need Marko fucking Stunt in a 15 minute tag match. The time isn't being utilised properly. Shorten crap like that and give people a mic for a few minutes.

I'm not calling for a massive shift, but the balance is of.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, one brief, recorded promo. It's not enough.
> 
> I'm repeating myself but we don't need Marko fucking Stunt in a 15 minute tag match. The time isn't being utilised properly. Shorten crap like that and give people a mic for a few minutes.
> 
> I'm not calling for a massive shift, but the balance is of.


I agree on the Marko thing.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Someone doesn't know that some territories didn't have TV deals back in the day and the storylines progressed via ring work. Again, you don't know what you are talking about. You are an Attitude Era baby and that it's okay. But don't come here and act like wrestling has always been like that because you are dead wrong.


Yeah and while you are at it why don't go back to fucking 1100 A.C and look for the roots and beginings of grecoroman wrestling , when absolutely no one gave a shit about it and it wasn't absolutely nothing like modern professional wrestling to prove your fucking point.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah and while you are at it why don't go back to fucking 1100 A.C and look for the roots and beginings of grecoroman wrestling , when absolutely no one gave a shit about it and it wasn't absolutely nothing like modern professional wrestling to prove your fucking point.


AJPW/NJPW/NOAH selling out Tokyo Domes left and right literally prove my point. Anyway. I'm done with this topic.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People need to remember that AEW is trying to put on a good show and leave u happy but not pull every stop and be done and out by years end. They have years plan all sorted out and are slowly building towards the steps.Longer play is much better than hot shot


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> AJPW/NJPW/NOAH selling out Tokyo Domes left and right literally prove my point. Anyway. I'm done with this topic.


Historically puroresu built no fans outside of japan where it was almost treated as a real sport as part of their culture, quite different from occidental wrestling, it started to draw actual occidental fans when NJPW focused on creating actual wrestling characters.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Mox not talking on the show yet is stupid. Give the man a mic already.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Agreed. I want AEW to succeed and raise WWE's game BUT 3 shows in, and so far, this is not the style of pro wrestling I am into. Cold match after cold match. Definitely need more promos, more backstage, more vignettes, etc. I liked back in the day when matches on TV would rarely surpass 10 minutes, and then you'd get 20-30 minute matches on PPV. Guys were not over exposed in the ring on TV and there was more drama and layered feuds. I don't care if it's AEW or WWE, but one of these companies needs to bring that back. This "2-3 straight hours of back-to-back fake fights" Era does nothing for me.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

There are stories being told. Do they need more promos? Maybe. but I for one am glad we have less promos than most "Sports entertainment" companies give us.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Historically puroresu built no fans outside of japan where it was almost treated as a real sport as part of their culture, quite different from occidental wrestling, it started to draw actual occidental fans when NJPW focused on creating actual wrestling characters.


Again, you don't know what you are talking about. AJPW/NJPW back in the golden era were years ahead of todays product in Japan. And you are correct, they didn't draw in America because the market that mattered was Japan. America was irrelevant.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Muskoka ******* said:


> Agreed. I want AEW to succeed and raise WWE's game BUT 3 shows in, and so far, this is not the style of pro wrestling I am into.


Then watch WWE where you’ll get the vignettes and promos and backstage stuff. 

And I don’t say that to be an ass either but you all seem to want them to follow the WWE’s formula and it’s not gonna happen, not even close.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Mox not talking on the show yet is stupid. Give the man a mic already.


What does he have to say right now?

Better yet what does he have to say that he isn’t saying with his actions.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> What does he have to say right now?
> 
> Better yet what does he have to say that he isn’t saying with his actions.


I'm sure he can come up with something. He's one of the best in the business.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

3 episodes.....


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Then watch WWE where you’ll get the vignettes and promos and backstage stuff.
> 
> And I don’t say that to be an ass either but you all seem to want them to follow the WWE’s formula and it’s not gonna happen, not even close.


The problem with that is that WWE has nothing but a bunch of uncharismatic geeks cutting promos. The guys who can talk and are charismatic aren't pushed and are barely given any mic time. It's a big part of why I, along with millions upon millions other people, don't watch their shit product anymore.

AEW at least pushes the right people, but for some reason, they think that a wrestling heavy show will draw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I definitely want more promos, but I want them to serve a purpose and add to the stories. 

If they start opening up the shows with a 20 minute promo that sets up the show's main event, I'll lose my goddamn mind. 

Things like the Cody video package and The Inner Circle promo from last week are more of what I want, and even The Lucha Bros' attack on SCU this week was good. Give Moxley a live mic once in a while too. Or any of the younger guys that are they are pushing like Sammy and Darby. See what they can do on the stick.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm sure he can come up with something. He's one of the best in the business.


Agreed but you want more purpose. 

Example his backstage promo after his debut at All-Out. Perfect, the best thing up until that point, honestly it set the tone for him going forward. 

But now like what does he HAVE to say. I don’t want him wasting words.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> The problem with that is that WWE has nothing but a bunch of uncharismatic geeks cutting promos. The guys who can talk and are charismatic aren't pushed and are barely given any mic time. It's a big part of why I, along with millions upon millions other people, don't watch their shit product anymore.
> 
> AEW at least pushes the right people, but for some reason, they think that a wrestling heavy show will draw.


It’s possible there’s a fine balance but as of now it’s hard to gauge. 

I think utilizing YouTube and Social Media for promos and segments works better in today’s age. Combat sports do this with their press conferences and interviews.

With only 2 hours to fill and wanting to give all your talent a chance to showcase themselves you cannot have 20+ minutes worth of promos. On top of that they’ll eventually fall on deaf ears if the messages aren’t unique. 

Peter Avalon cut a great one on Dark on his way to the ring. As did MJF. In those settings it works well as it’s not taking up time and selling the character.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> Then watch WWE where you’ll get the vignettes and promos and backstage stuff.
> 
> And I don’t say that to be an ass either but you all seem to want them to follow the WWE’s formula and it’s not gonna happen, not even close.


Whats up with all those 'go back to WWE' posts when people share their opinions? Its getting annoying honestly. I have no interest in WWE and their shows shouldnt be any criteria. 

Jerichos promo from last week is by far the best thing about Dynamite so far. As I said, thats not alternative to WWE, its alternative to NJPW since its their type of approach which I dont really like.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah no 20 minute wwe style promos but more vignettes and short to the point promos. A lot more. They should do post match interviews like in sports. You know the thing that they claim they want to be like

It really does just feel like a bunch of matches right now. They're not stringing it together with an interesting and unified presentation or ethos


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Whats up with all those 'go back to WWE' posts when people share their opinions? Its getting annoying honestly. I have no interest in WWE and their shows shouldnt be any criteria.
> 
> Jerichos promo from last week is by far the best thing about Dynamite so far. As I said, thats not alternative to WWE, its alternative to NJPW since its their type of approach which I dont really like.


NJPW has more promos than AEW. Every competitor says something to the camera after the match. They're not in ring promos but everybody talks. Anyway, it's not a weekly show so it's hard to compare but per minute of programming I guarantee NJPW has more words spoken


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, after this show more promos is a must, especially that it's not scripted so there'll be no "comedy" and no authority or sufferin succotash. Give us some fucking wrestling promos.


----------



## Zk29 (Mar 13, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wait. People complain when there’s talking segments all
> The time and now you want a bunch of them? This’ll get confusing for them to please everyone


Die Hard is the perfect action movie. 2 hours filled with lovable heroes, hateable villains, humor, emotion, witty dialogue, methodical planning, brawls, gunfights, explosions, and car crashes.

Just because we don't want 2 straight hours of dialogue doesn't mean we want 2 straight hours of explosions.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I feel like they're doing all the storytelling in the ring honestly. So then what really does anyone really need to say? The feuds are there and the stories are there. Pay attention to the matches. This isn't WWE.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Without promos, the fueds blend together. They all wanna wrestle and get their hands on each other. But why? I want threats, I want trash talk, I want character building. I wanna know why these two people need to fight so bad. It also creates a lot of tension if the guys don't even touch each other until the ppv.

AEW has all this creative freedom, and I want them to fully use it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just spam them with tweets about needing more promos and they'll change it


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Mox not talking on the show yet is stupid. Give the man a mic already.


 but he did tho? 
It just wasnt a live mic. 
But I do agree at some point some confrontation microphone in hand mox/omega is necessary


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

This is one of the many reasons I'm not getting into it, atm. It just feels like your standard indy show with Jericho and JR thrown in. That may be fine for some, but I don't want these prolonged, lack of selling, spotfest matches taking up 98% of the show, with the other 2% a decent Jericho promo and a poor attempt at a beatdown that comes across as soft.

I hope they shape up soon because I want to like it but it's just so bland.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

1) They specifically want to push an action-based product. And tell the story in the ring. Today's audience has a very low attention span and has a gazillion other choices. A long in-ring promo is just going to get them to flip the channel no matter how good it is

2) weren't there plenty tonight? 

They've gradually added more and more with each episode. Mox, Jericho, Penta, Cody's video tonight (excited Road To's type promos will be shown on tv). 

I do wish they added Darby's from social media though. 

I do suspect there will be a promo battle between Mox and Omega closer to the ppv. Mox was hanging out with Mondo so he definitely filmed something for tv


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Agreed. Needs more promos for sure. I also dont understand why Tony is against backstage segments. In-ring storytelling is great but those feuds who arent being developed in the ring that week, give them a promo.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I feel like they're doing all the storytelling in the ring honestly. So then what really does anyone really need to say? The feuds are there and the stories are there. Pay attention to the matches. This isn't WWE.


Ask yourself do you really want to watch people like MJF and Moxley for example wrestle on a weekly basis? We both know thats not their strongest part.

I think at least one promo every week is a must. Even a winners interview at the very least.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Agreed. Needs more promos for sure. I also dont understand why Tony is against backstage segments. In-ring storytelling is great but those feuds who arent being developed in the ring that week, give them a promo.


 there are backstage segments, what wont happen is the invisible camera. But truth be told they need more of it like the mox/omega one from the 1st episode


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Whats up with all those 'go back to WWE' posts when people share their opinions? Its getting annoying honestly. I have no interest in WWE and their shows shouldnt be any criteria.
> 
> Jerichos promo from last week is by far the best thing about Dynamite so far. As I said, thats not alternative to WWE, its alternative to NJPW since its their type of approach which I dont really like.


If you’re asking for a WWE style show then go watch it. They put on 2 per week. 

These dudes begging for promos and segments need to get in through their skulls that it’s not happening or at least not at the rate they want. 

If Jericho’s promo is the best thing about AEW so far then you’re missing out on a lot of enjoyable things. 

But the constant crying by grown ass men is annoying


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

They have a fine balance right now. The crowds have been hot, the show is flowing very well. A long ass promo won’t do shit but drain the energy from the building. 

They have to happen at the right time.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Whats up with all those 'go back to WWE' posts when people share their opinions? Its getting annoying honestly. I have no interest in WWE and their shows shouldnt be any criteria.
> 
> Jerichos promo from last week is by far the best thing about Dynamite so far. As I said, thats not alternative to WWE, its alternative to NJPW since its their type of approach which I dont really like.


Yep, some AEW fans are weird. They're way too sensitive.

I cannot stand the WWE so, when I say AEW's shows so far have been rubbish, there is no WWE bias whatsoever, and it's sad that that needs saying.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Its early days but yeah, i'm not sure their approach so far is the right one for a new promotion trying to build an audience on a major tv channel.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Again, you don't know what you are talking about. AJPW/NJPW back in the golden era were years ahead of todays product in Japan. And you are correct, they didn't draw in America because the market that mattered was Japan. America was irrelevant.


They didn't draw outside of japan because we are not weird, kinky enough to threat this fake shit as if it was real sport.

Yes puroresu fill in some big crowds by just promoting in ring work in 90's, but that was literally another world, I am not sure why you and some folks have always tried desesperately to stick with that argument to prove wrestling draws. Puroresu is culture japan.

Try to fill an stadium anywhere else, at any segment of history by just promoting in ring work and no characters or big names, it would never happen, it absolutely would fucking never happen.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Video package promos could be the answer if they don't want long winded in-ring promos.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

AEW can benefit having a couple more promos per week, especially when it comes to the midcard/women's division. I'm not talking 20 minute promos like WWE; talking maybe a couple minutes at most. In-ring storytelling helps some, but at times, I'm left with questions on motives rather than answers. A big example tonight was the Lucha Bros attacking SCU to start the night off. Maybe it was because I didn't watch AEW shows prior to Dynamite airing that I'm lost a little bit on some of the ongoing feuds?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> NJPW has more promos than AEW. Every competitor says something to the camera after the match. They're not in ring promos but everybody talks. Anyway, it's not a weekly show so it's hard to compare but per minute of programming I guarantee NJPW has more words spoken


AEW has after match segments in the back - all over their channels during the week. Just like NJPW


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Besides a general we need more Promos, they might listen more if people give constructive criticism. Who exactly should have done a promo and why? The tag teams are in a tournament, no one wants to here some generic cliches about wanting to be the best.

Cody has one today, Jericho had one last week, people said Mox had some words today, I didn’t watch the whole thing. Doing promos is fine but not if they are for no reason and people start repeating everything every week. 

Darby Allin probably could have done with a vignette or something as he was having a title shot, but whatever, they are only 3 weeks in.

People on this forum seem to think their own opinion and tastes are the right thing more than any other forum I’ve ever been on. People like different things, if you don’t like it it’s fine. It is what it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MyMelody said:


> Besides a general we need more Promos, they might listen more if people give constructive criticism. Who exactly should have done a promo and why? The tag teams are in a tournament, no one wants to here some generic cliches about wanting to be the best.
> 
> Cody has one today, Jericho had one last week, people said Mox had some words today, I didn’t watch the whole thing. Doing promos is fine but not if they are for no reason and people start repeating everything every week.
> 
> ...


Darby had a promo vid in the week - to be fair, they could’ve had that on tv - nice, solid 2 min vid promo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW has after match segments in the back - all over their channels during the week. Just like NJPW


Yeah, but those should also be on TV. Darby's promo on Jericho was good and should've made TV. You can't expect that everyone is going to catch the story building off screen


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

MyMelody said:


> Besides a general we need more Promos, they might listen more if people give constructive criticism. Who exactly should have done a promo and why? The tag teams are in a tournament, no one wants to here some generic cliches about wanting to be the best.
> 
> Cody has one today, Jericho had one last week, people said Mox had some words today, I didn’t watch the whole thing. Doing promos is fine but not if they are for no reason and people start repeating everything every week.
> 
> ...


You don't even need reasons to fucking promos, just give these guys a microphone and let them present themselves, who they are and they ambitions just like Jericho did last week, this is fucking entertainment, not rockets science, how is this show going to develop if they are afraid of leting these dudes express theit emotions, characters and personalities.

Everybody should agree with this, too much wrestling drive casuals away, prevents the compant from gaining new fans and divides its hardcore fanbase in two sides.

They need to find a better balance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but those should also be on TV. Darby's promo on Jericho was good and should've made TV. You can't expect that everyone is going to catch the story building off screen


And I think there is the issue to some degree

The are obviously catering their show to guys like me (at the moment) - who are consuming their content on multiple platforms

So, i have zero issues following the story, getting the characters or anything like that

I think it is a holdover from being a company that started on Social media - one of the first of its kind to a large degree.

They have to make some sort of a step to at least display SOME of the content they produce on other channels for peeps who don’t follow them as closely

I and other hardcore followers have been tweeting this to them on their socials though - and this week we did get 3 packages or promos

But adding those 2min video packages will definitely enhance the overall

For now though, it seems they are assuming everybody has seen it

It would’ve taken nothing to trim this by 30sec and put it on before the match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183412079706988546


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

I have to agree here it is too much wrestling and I'm burned out by the end of it.

They need to up the promos to at least 25 percent of the show if not more.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wait. People complain when there’s talking segments all
> The time and now you want a bunch of them? This’ll get confusing for them to please everyone


not all the time... but out of the hour and 44 or so of programming there should be at least 18 mins of promo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ps> just for those begging for promos - there is a video thread with backstage stuff you can watch

Here is a GOAT one from MJF from last night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184634403487506437


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I agree about more promos being needed. 

It helps us to get to know the personalities of the wresters, and in AEW's much less scripted environment, the wrestlers are given real opportunities to shine in their promos. 

Although last night show was very good, it wasn't as good as the first two shows, and more promos (and showing new wrestlers) would augment the show. 

That being said, I loved the match between Jericho and Darby Allin. The part where Darby wrestled with his hands tied behind his back was SICK!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> just for those begging for promos - there is a video thread with backstage stuff you can watch
> 
> Here is a GOAT one from MJF from last night
> 
> ...





LifeInCattleClass said:


> And I think there is the issue to some degree
> 
> The are obviously catering their show to guys like me (at the moment) - who are consuming their content on multiple platforms
> 
> ...


YES! Stuff like this should be on the Dynamite broadcast. 

Again, I don't need 20 minute ramblings or match making to take place on the show. 

But quick moments like this? Yeah, that's perfect. 

We got some steps in the right direction this week with the Cody video, a Moxley promo (put him infront of the live crowd with a mic though), and a Jericho promo, but again, more stuff like that is good.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That's the thing, they are doing promos and videos just not nearly as much as WWE and theres a reason for that. 

Everything we are getting is quality, that Cody package was excellent and really sold the match with Jericho as a big fight match. Jericho as always cut a nice promo on The Bucks and setup another big match for FG. 

Moxley had a nice little promo too although it would have been better in front of the live crowd I agree. But all in all the stuff they are giving us is great. 

If they came out and started doing the reverse everyone would complain theres too much talking, right now they have a good mix with maybe 1 more promo or buildup segment needed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TripleG said:


> YES! Stuff like this should be on the Dynamite broadcast.
> 
> Again, I don't need 20 minute ramblings or match making to take place on the show.
> 
> ...


And that is the weird thing - I don’t need to see this on tv - as I am already seeing it on their socials

So, I wonder if they’re not just missing a small step here - assuming ALL their fans are guys / gals like me, consuming everything from them 

Won’t hurt for this to be on tv at all


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Their in ring work is great. Their storylines and character presentation are coherent and the results of the matches are unpredictable. While the scarcity of the promos increases their impact and quality, I nevertheless agree that they could use one more promo segment per show, especially when they have 3-4 dark matches every week that will burn the crowd. They need to give people a better idea about the players involved. If they are ununsure about the promo abilities of some guys, they should put them pre-taped on DARK.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> just for those begging for promos - there is a video thread with backstage stuff you can watch
> 
> Here is a GOAT one from MJF from last night
> 
> ...


This was viewed by only 36,000 people. Absolutely criminal that they didn't put this on TV in front of a million viewers.

Mind boggling.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

I didn't stop watching WWE bc there wasn't enough wrestling and too much talking, I stopped watching bc the characters and storylines got boring and stopped meaning anything. They've got to realize that great matches matter at times yes, but sometimes just the story behind a match is what makes it great.



AEWMoxley said:


> This was viewed by only 36,000 people. Absolutely criminal that they didn't put this on TV in front of a million viewers.
> 
> Mind boggling.


Another issue I have with AEW is that I can watch a 2 hour weekly show (even though 2 hours seems too long at times) and a PPV once a month or whatever but all this other media stuff it shouldn't be fit into the show more. Casual fans aren't going to watch DARK and twitter videos of them and whatever show they plan on airing weekly.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

I don’t follow any YouTube things to be honest. It’s not a gripe of mine, I can understand what’s happening and the story’s they are trying to tell aren’t particularly complicated. 

If he did have one it probably would have been better for it to be on tv though. I can understand that point of view.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> MyMelody said:
> 
> 
> > Besides a general we need more Promos, they might listen more if people give constructive criticism. Who exactly should have done a promo and why? The tag teams are in a tournament, no one wants to here some generic cliches about wanting to be the best.
> ...


I think I’m fairly casual to be honest, I stopped watching WWE and wrestling in general when Cena happened and came back last year as I can wake up and it’s on. Joined this forum to see if I missed anything but everything seems to be shit on. 

Personally I don’t want to see a promo of someone with nothing to say,

I watch enough sports with people talking the same bullshit every time they trot out, it’s not entertaining to me. Maybe I’m a minority I don’t know.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Where as for me personally they could show more of their promo and video stuff from the internet platforms on TV, I think there is plenty of promo/video package stuff they are doing just alot of it is on Youtube, twitter, etc.

And looking at it from the standpoint that it appears they are trying to draw that males 18-49 demo the most, it makes sense I would say most adults 18 to wherever you want to draw the age line are all internet savvy and will see the content.

For the ones stuck back in the 90's Wrestling Companies didn't have all these platforms to put this content on, the world is a much different place now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Boldgerg said:
> ...


Agreed. I'd like shorter matches on tv, and long epics on ppv. Long matches on TV should be rare to make them special.

TV should be used to sell you on all the characters and their feuds. Should be 3 of those hype videos, like the one we saw for Cody this week, each week. Then we should get small 1 min video packages/promos for every other character.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> just for those begging for promos - there is a video thread with backstage stuff you can watch
> 
> Here is a GOAT one from MJF from last night
> 
> ...


This type of stuff needs to be on TV I mean I love the promo and it's awesome but you know what I'm saying we need more stuff like this on TV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it's a good idea that there should be at least a couple more promos every night with people try to cut a promo in front of an audience and see how it works and engage them a little bit more because that is also part of Storytelling not just doing it in the ring


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Imagine having one of the most charismatic and compelling characters in the industry in Moxley, in an unscripted and TV-14 environment, and not giving him a live mic in your first 3 episodes. This is something that should have been done in the very first week when viewership was at its highest.

The unscripted promos and creative freedom was one of the most important aspects of the show that they were touting over the summer, and they've hardly made any use of it.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not sure why some in here are acting like if we want a promo we want 20 minutes of a guy standing in the ring talking. You could literally have a minute long segment of two guys passing each other in the back, talking a little trash, almost fighting, and then parting ways. That's set up. That's creating tension. 

The guys in the tag team tournament don't need to cut promos right now. But the inner circle? Yes. Establish what their roles and character are. Omega/Moxley having a grudge match 100% needs more talking, especially from Omega. He had an amazing promo against him when Moxley was injured, but that was it. A lot of people probably missed it, too. I want to know what their back and forth banter is like and if their characters have chemistry in more ways than just in ring. I get WAY more hyped for a match if the feud is teasing me and getting deep.

It's all about balance. You don't need 20 minutes of talking and no wrestling, just like you don't need 2 hours of wrestling and no talking. I really want AEW to succeed, and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't on my phone through 90% of this week's episode. It felt like a ppv I wasn't really anticipating.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I don't know if that video has been posted before but there was an interesting part at 12.47 about having talent do commentary on AEW Dark.

It would be for up and coming talent.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but those should also be on TV. Darby's promo on Jericho was good and should've made TV. You can't expect that everyone is going to catch the story building off screen


Pretty much. NJPW is primarily a touring company that doesn't have a weekly TV show. AEW making WWE style mistakes by leaving great promos off of TV


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> > Ps> just for those begging for promos - there is a video thread with backstage stuff you can watch
> ...


 I agree but its 3 weeks in, they might do more of this. If there is something I am confident about it's that they do listen to fans and will shape the product according to what fans want. 
After watching the show there were a lot of promos it's not the problem, it's howthey placed them that was the problem. The promos didnt felt significant enough and they stuck all the matches together so it was match after match after match after match, and the promo stuffs were ose to each others. I understand khan and where he wants to go with his idea, but they need to do it with more diversity.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Yeah no 20 minute wwe style promos but more vignettes and short to the point promos. A lot more. They should do post match interviews like in sports. You know the thing that they claim they want to be like
> 
> It really does just feel like a bunch of matches right now. They're not stringing it together with an interesting and unified presentation or ethos


This is pretty much how I feel


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Pretty much. NJPW is primarily a touring company that doesn't have a weekly TV show. AEW making WWE style mistakes by leaving great promos off of TV


For sure I get folk not wanting WWE openings, but those well shot promos shouldn't go to waste


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> For sure I get folk not wanting WWE openings, but those well shot promos shouldn't go to waste


They’re available to everyone. How are they going to waste?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> They’re available to everyone. How are they going to waste?


10% of people who watch the TV shows, probably less, will then go out of their way to see a promo on youtube or twitter.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> They’re available to everyone. How are they going to waste?


Because it's not on the TV show, the main place they're telling stories now. I mean asking that the stories be told on the TNT show and not on YouTube isn't a wild request lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> 10% of people who watch the TV shows, probably less, will then go out of their way to see a promo on youtube or twitter.


TV eyes are already on the product. This enables people who may not watch to see glimpses of what it is. 

A retweet to the right timeline could put thousands of eyes on it, that’s why you utilize this avenue for things like this. 

The right promo could go viral on social media. It’s free marketing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Because it's not on the TV show, the main place they're telling stories now. I mean asking that the stories be told on the TNT show and not on YouTube isn't a wild request lol.


The stories are told all over, that’s the new age of wrestling. Utilizing social media and YouTube to your advantage is important. 

This didn’t need to be on TV at all.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

They need them STAT 

So boring too me IMO


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree that the promos and build should be on the TV show, not on YouTube, seems like a disconnected mess and an extra step people shouldn't have to take.

As has been said by myself and others before. We don't want a talk show but we want short segments that create more drama and build and preferably on THE SHOW not in a separate YouTube video. Why not just put the good ones that are on TV on YouTube later not the other way around. 

IMO a 60/40 or 70/30 ratio split would be just about right. 60 wrestling / 40 segments or 70 wrestling / 30 segments.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

BigCy said:


> I agree that the promos and build should be on the TV show, not on YouTube, seems like a disconnected mess and an extra step people shouldn't have to take.
> 
> As has been said by myself and others before. We don't want a talk show but we want short segments that create more drama and build and preferably on THE SHOW not in a separate YouTube video. Why not just put the good ones that are on TV on YouTube later not the other way around.
> 
> IMO a 60/40 or 70/30 ratio split would be just about right. 60 wrestling / 40 segments or 70 wrestling / 30 segments.


60/40 is basically a talk show, that’s damn 48 minutes of promos and segments, 70/30 is 36 minutes of it. That’s far too much. 

Again we will keep telling you all, there’s a place to watch promos and segments if that’s what you desire but AEW is doing things differently.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> The stories are told all over, that’s the new age of wrestling. Utilizing social media and YouTube to your advantage is important.
> 
> 
> 
> This didn’t need to be on TV at all.


No this is bad reasoning. Social media should be utilized for sure. But not for key story content.


----------



## Zk29 (Mar 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> No this is bad reasoning. Social media should be utilized for sure. But not for key story content.


"I don't understand what happened on Game of Thrones this week?"
"Oh all the dialogue scenes were put on Youtube and Twitter"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zk29 said:


> "I don't understand what happened on Game of Thrones this week?"
> 
> "Oh all the dialogue scenes were put on Youtube and Twitter"


Essentially that's what it's coming off as lol. I mean while certainly stories can be told in the ring and commentary. Acting like promos are outdated is a wild stance to take.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

NXT Only said:


> 60/40 is basically a talk show, that’s damn 48 minutes of promos and segments, 70/30 is 36 minutes of it. That’s far too much.
> 
> Again we will keep telling you all, there’s a place to watch promos and segments if that’s what you desire but AEW is doing things differently.


My fault (legit) for not explaining it properly, and honestly after thinking about it I would personally lean for 70/30 or 75/25. 

First we must deduct the 25ish minutes in commercials for a 2 hour show. So we are left with 95 minutes. (66.5 minutes matches to 28.5 minutes segments)

I'm including entrances with the segments time where each guy (team) gets about 90 seconds. I really think they should only do 4 matches per show and 3 matches on DARK. 

So far we have 8 segments of entrances at 90 seconds each to equal 10 minutes of segment. 

Have a 2-3 minute Intro to the show to introduce what will happen and build a little and a 2-3 minute Extro for the show to create a hook to watch the next week. Now you're at 14-16 minutes of segment. 

Have a couple/few promos and video packages sprinkeld throughout the show hyping up a few wrestlers, matches, story, angles etc with the rest of the time so roughly 14.5-16.5 minutes of those types of segments. 

You have 4 matches to fill 66.5 minutes. You have your main go 20, your semi-main go 15, and your other 2 go about 10, so you're at 55ish then you could add 1 or 2 - 5 minute squashes (against random jobbers, not your roster) to fill the rest.

That's a good and balanced program where you still have good wrestling and match time while still setting aside a few minutes to build those matches, wrestlers, feuds, and the company.

Just an aside, also try not to put too many (although some occasionally) PPV caliber matches on the show as it then waters down your PPV's and when doing PPV ALL the belts should be on the line and be the last matches on the show to create more prestige for them.


----------

